# Ijust2 mini



## Nailedit77 (22/5/16)

Has anyone got stock of the ijust2 mini?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/5/16)

Hi bud if im not mistake vape cartel had


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/5/16)

Here you go 

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mod-devices/products/ijust2-mini-starter-kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/5/16)

Shot bud, actually looking for mod only. Found a shop that has the normal ijust2 mod for R190... so might just get another one of those. But the mini would be even more perfect for stealth vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Shot bud, actually looking for mod only. Found a shop that has the normal ijust2 mod for R190... so might just get another one of those. But the mini would be even more perfect for stealth vape



Thats a good price. Where did you find them bud?


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/5/16)

Im looking for something as a backup to carry around and that just might work. I was stupid to get rid off my ijust2 . now im contemplating on getting a ego aio but im a DTL vaper.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (22/5/16)

The price of the iJust 2 mini just doesn't justify the purchase over a full iJust 2 or even a Pico. I hear the AIO with the 0.5ohm Cubis coil works best. I know my iJust 2 button will one day give up so I need to look for a suitable replacement carry on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/5/16)

Yeah just orderd a pico yesterday i cant wait to get it after hearing all the good reviews. Planning on using it to carry everyday to work.


----------



## RIEFY (22/5/16)

Too cute








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/5/16)

Nice one. @RIEFY that is actually gonnabe the exact setup im gonna run.i ordered the grey pico though.


----------



## RIEFY (22/5/16)

It's a awesome run around setup with good battery life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats a good price. Where did you find them bud?


Eciginn

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/5/16)

Vapor CoCo said:


> The best ohm for Ego AIO is Cubis BF SS316 Coil 0.6ohm, haha~ well 0.5~1.0ohm all workable, but 0.6ohm is the best one.



I have one with the 0.5ohm Cubis coil and I must say it is not bad at all. Flavour is slightly muted but no biggy as I am using it for my strong menthols only.


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

Back to the topic... Anyone have stock of just2 mini?


----------

